
ATSC 3.0: The future of free antenna TV is coming, eventually - evo_9
https://www.cnet.com/news/atsc-3-0-the-future-of-free-antenna-tv-is-coming-eventually/
======
masonic

      Ever wonder why your phone doesn't have an FM radio tuner?
    

Mine does. Many do:

[http://nextradioapp.com/supporteddevices/](http://nextradioapp.com/supporteddevices/)

